# Car alarm, (that I didn't know I had), has shut down my car... please help!



## fire-stick (Jul 15, 2009)

I never used this car alarm. I always just manually locked and unlocked it, (2000 kia sephia)...

I recently had to replace my car battery. I unplugged my old one, and as soon as I put the new one in the sirens sound, parking lights and dash lights blink, (along with a little red LED) and the car will not start or even turn over.

I guess some how this car alarm that i wasnt even using has been reactivated..

I bought this car used
I never had the lil key pad car alarm thing (key fob i think it is)
I did do some looking/reading and found a box that says python, a small antenna that says Xrc (or something like that), a red led light, and a small (almost useless) button under the dash that looks to be tied into the alarm system..

How can I use my car again..?

I dont care about having the alarm i just want my car back!!

Please help,

Scott


----------



## jzmtl (Jul 15, 2009)

Open the box if you can and see if there is a electromagnet coil in it. When you try to start the car with alarm activate the coil would attract a lever and prevent ignition from receiving power. You can either block that or just bypass the box altogether.

This is from experience with the alarm on mine. It has a little button too but I have no clue what it's for. It doesn't deactivate the alarm, and doesn't bypass it either.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jul 15, 2009)

Is it a push button or a switch?

I used to beinto the stuff a long time ago.

Maybe try holding the button or activating the switch while turning the key. 

Just a guess, but it might over ride the alarm.

you might have to take it into a shop and have it removed.


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 15, 2009)

Did you get the owners manual with it? Look in there for the section on the Alarm system. See if it says anything about a Valet switch(button). If it has one, it's usually within reach somewhere under the dash. Push it in and hold it a few sec until, hopefully, you'll hear a chirp, disabling the alarm and allowing you to at least drive the car. You must have the battery connected while doing this. Good luck.

Edit to add: You should also turn the ignition sw On when doing this.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Jul 15, 2009)

Fire-Stick that little button is the alarm by-pass. Get in the car close the door push and hold the button while starting the car let go after the car starts. Then look for the section on valet-mode for the alarm. On 99% of these alarms when the battery is disconnected they default to passive alarm which means its always on and you have to manually put it back into valet-mode. And thats what most of the used-car scum (excuse me) salesmen do when they don't want to spring for a remote for the customer. (they put the car in valet-mode so the customer won't notice)


----------



## Norm (Jul 15, 2009)

Download the manual AutwnerIQ.net - We found it so you don't have to!
Norm


----------



## fire-stick (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry for taking so long to reply back..

I tried the button.. no dice..

I did hear a box that made a clicking sound.. (maybe an electro magnet as one stated).. It looked like it was pretty well sealed inside a box so I didnt mess with it.

I did manage to unplug the power cable from the bigger of the two boxes that I thought to be the car alarm, this worked.. 

I did try all the stuff that all my friends and internet buddies suggested and finally one worked..

I did ignore the advice my local Kia dealership gave.. (Tow it in.. $50-$60, AND PAY US $89/HR TO FIX IT!!!)

Thank everyone!


----------



## GLOCK18 (Jul 23, 2009)

If its a python then its made by Directed Electronics, I worked for Directed for 10 years. This is what you need to do, if you've located the black box labeled python then your half way there, on the black box you will find a 12 pin white molex plug simply un-plug it and leave it unpluged, there is an orange wire coming from the plug it activates a relay and this is what causes the car from not starting, if there a model number on the black box it can email a PDF manual for this system.


----------

